# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Bardzo pilna poważna sprawa Proszę o pomoc!

## Pomocy!

Witam, w piątek w pracy zaczęła mi puchnąć noga w okolicach kolana, pracuję przy kładzeniu podłóg, więc to właśnie kolana są najbardziej naciskane i poodgniatane. Po kilku godzinach pracy kolano zaczęło puchnąć, pod wieczór było już wielkości arbuza. Zastanawiałem się nad pojechaniem do szpitala bo ból był nie do zniesienia ale dałem jakoś rade. W piątkową noc w ogóle nie spałem, ciągłe ukucia. Przeczekałem weekend i poszedłem do lekarza który przepisał mi antybiotyk który brałem do dziś.
Wydaje mi się że opuchlizna z kolana zmalała właśnie po wzięciu antybiotyku ale teraz jest kolejny problem, bo opuchlizna przeszła w dół nogi czyli w kostkę i tam została do dzis(dodam, że wczoraj zaczęła sie tam przesuwać)
Dziś dostałem opinie od lekarza :
"Zwapnienie w przyczepie ścięgna na przednio-górnej powierzchni rzepki prawego stawu kolanowego. Poza tym staw kolanowy prawy bez zmian."
Proszę o szybką odpowiedź z góry dziękuję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Okazało się że to woda, 0,8 cm ponad stan..

----------

